# Good day Brethren.



## Tim Self (Jun 27, 2019)

Just discovered this site.  Here tho learn more and enlighten as well. 10 yrs. in,  PM, past DDGM, now Secretary of Oklahoma #4 (oldest continuous meeting lodge in Oklahoma) and Deputy Grand Lecturer Assistant. Guess I'd say I'm a bit busy in blue lodge. Also the Scottish Rite.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 27, 2019)

Welcome!

Mike


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 27, 2019)

Welcome, my Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 1, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome !


----------



## bro.william (Jul 6, 2019)

welcome.


----------

